# chmod +x ... Un peu d'aide s'il vous plait D':



## Piie2rexOver (9 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, 
Voilà, j'essaie de rendre un fichier exécutable en UNIX mais quand j'ouvre le terminal et que j'écris cette formule, rien ne se passe sur mon fichier  , J'ai pourtant bien écrit :

 new-host:~ pierrerichet$ /Desktop/chmod +x exemple
-bash: /Desktop/chmod: No such file or directory  

Je suis là-dessus depuis le début de soirée et je ne comprend absolument rien et merci de me répondre sérieusement et en détails si possible 

Celui qui me sort de là est  . ^^


----------



## Gr3gZZ (9 Avril 2010)

cd Desktop
chmod +x bidule.truc
./bidule.truc


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Avril 2010)

Pour le chmod, vérifie aussi que tu as bien les droits en lecture/écriture, ça peut toujours aider.


----------



## Piie2rexOver (9 Avril 2010)

UN GRAND MERCI à vous deux !

J'ai enfin pus apprendre à mettre un fichier blanc en exécutable, JE SUIS CONTENT MERCI DDD :rateau:


----------



## nounou93 (14 Février 2011)

Piie2rexOver a dit:


> UN GRAND MERCI à vous deux !
> 
> J'ai enfin pus apprendre à mettre un fichier blanc en exécutable, JE SUIS CONTENT MERCI DDD :rateau:


bonjour mon ami peux tu m expliquer un peut là dessus ?

merci


----------



## tatouille (16 Février 2011)

nounou93 a dit:


> bonjour mon ami peux tu m expliquer un peut là dessus ?
> 
> merci



c'est un forum developeur, un abuseur/niouf par semaine c'est suffisant.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2011)

nounou93 a dit:


> bonjour mon ami peux tu m expliquer un peut là dessus ?
> 
> merci


----------

